# St. George, Utah & Park City, Utah Here We Come



## KCI (Apr 5, 2008)

Just booked a week at each, back to back and we are so excited.  We'll be there Sept 27 - Oct 12 with a one night stay at Bryce Canyon NP in between.  We will probably fly into Vegas and we will see if we can fly out of Salt Lake as we'll be in Park City the 2nd half of the trip.  Has anyone ever done this?  We'll be flying from Savannah, probably through Atlanta to Vegas.  We would appreciate any tips, suggestions, etc for this trip that anyone can give us...so much to think about....and we have 5 timeshare trips between now and then but they are all to familiar places...Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.  By the way we will be staying at WorldMark in St. George, Utah and Westgate in Park City.  Even though we are Marriott owners and there was availabilty in both PC Marriott timeshares, we thought the TUG reviews for Westgate were better than the Marriott reviews.  Anyone care to say we should have chosen Marriott as we can still change our reservations with II....How about Worldmark...we'll be 2 people in a 3 bedroom unit....:whoopie:


----------



## Judy (Apr 5, 2008)

Since you've read the TUG reviews, you already know my views on Worldmark St. George (date of visit August 27, 2006).

Here's the link to my Worldmark St. George Photoshow:

http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/ui5pG3PV

Be sure to visit the North Rim of the Grand Canyon and Zion while you're in the area!


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 5, 2008)

When I have had the choice between the Marriotts and Westgate in Park City, I pick Westgate.  So I agree with your choice.  They are all excellent resorts.  The Canyons are not right in town but are closer to Salt Lake. So its 6's. 

*You will need to dress in layers so pack accordingly*. As the temperatures will  vary quite a bit. Vegas, St. George and  Zions will be perfect, Bryce will be cooler. The north rim will still be open but check weather conditions before you go.    Might get snow in Park City in October or it might be a nice pleasant fall day or both all in the same week.

Check out the new links on Utah.  There is a ton of information.  Im sure my fellow Utahns (and others who have visited) wont miss a chance to tell you about our wonderful state.  Utah has such amazing contrast.    You will have a great time.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 5, 2008)

If you like theater, the fall season will be under way in Cedar City which is about 40 minutes north of St. George.  www.bard.org  This is the best theater we have experienced.  I like it better than what I saw on Broadway.  They won a Tony for best regional theater.  We stay at the Big Yellow Inn B&B when we go.

Of course, the national parks are a must if you are traveling this far--and you can see more than just Zion and Bryce.  Check out Swift's nifty links in the sticky section.

The quickest way from St. George to Park City is up the I-15 but you can take the back roads and see more of the state if you are willing to take the time.  DH and I love Moab.  Of course, if you take the alternate routes, it will take you longer to get to PC and  you will need to sacrifice one or two nights at your timeshare.  If you are not going to get back out this way for a long time, it may be worth it to see more of the state.  Lots of people love PC but I find it can get kind of boring after a day or two.


----------



## derb (Apr 6, 2008)

Staying overnite at bryce is a good idea, it will give you time to drive the Escalente and also see Kodachrome basin.


----------



## KevJan (Apr 6, 2008)

You should have a wonderful trip!  You have been given some wonderful advice, especially about packing for variable weather.  That time of the year things are so unpredictable, but as a general rule, the weather in early fall is what I consider to be perfect.  You should consider spending the evening at the Tuacahn amphiteatre seeing a live production on one of the nights you spend in St. George.  It is truly "Broadway in the Desert".  If you have any questions, ask away.  Just remembered, Tuacahn may be through for the season when you're here.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.tuacahn.org/index.html

Tuacahn is still playing in the fall.  I am hoping to get down there to see "Les Miz."


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 6, 2008)

derb said:


> Staying overnite at bryce is a good idea, it will give you time to drive the Escalente and also see Kodachrome basin.


 
Ditto--highway 12 is quite the drive and I highly recommend it as well.


----------



## KCI (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the info...I'm sure I'll have a bunch more questions as the time draws closer...TUG is great!!


----------



## grest (Apr 7, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> http://www.tuacahn.org/index.html
> 
> Tuacahn is still playing in the fall.  I am hoping to get down there to see "Les Miz."



Les Miserables is my favorite broadway show...have seen it several times, and was so pleased that it will be playing when we are there in June...ordered our tickets right away!
Connie


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 7, 2008)

grest said:


> Les Miserables is my favorite broadway show...have seen it several times, and was so pleased that it will be playing when we are there in June...ordered our tickets right away!
> Connie


 
Be sure to post and let us know how it compares to other productions you have seen.


----------



## KCI (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm the OP and have just booked seats for the show and dinner reservations for Oct 2...can't believe I booked tickets to eat & see a play outside in Utah in Oct...let's hope the nights are not too cold................


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 9, 2008)

KCI said:


> I'm the OP and have just booked seats for the show and dinner reservations for Oct 2...can't believe I booked tickets to eat & see a play outside in Utah in Oct...let's hope the nights are not too cold................


 

Layers and more layers.   St. George is pretty mild that time of year but it may seem cold after the sun goes down.  Bring something warm to put on if it gets nippy.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 9, 2008)

Altho it's been years since I've been there I can still remember the bumbleberry pie served at the Bumbleberry Inn. It's right outside Zion Park. You will love the area!!!  shaggy


----------



## KCI (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying some of that wonder under garment stuff that skiers use to make sure we don't get cold in ST. George or Park City...without having to add too many layers............


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 10, 2008)

KCI said:


> I'm thinking of buying some of that wonder under garment stuff that skiers use to make sure we don't get cold in ST. George or Park City...without having to add too many layers............


 
If you think you'll use it again, go ahead.  If not, just bring a sweater or jacket and some long pants.  You can buy the other stuff in Utah if you find you want it.  I find the clothing in the recreation stores a bit pricey.  You can buy long-johns at less expensive stores if you feel you need them but you probably won't.

For outdoor theater viewing, you might be able to rent a blanket at the venue.  I know they do that in Cedar City.  I suspect Tuacahn is no different.  I'd rather do that than have to pack more clothing just for one event.

I find a light pair of gloves helps.  I also like to use the hand warmers that are available in most grocery stores.  They come in little packets.  Once exposed to the air, they heat up.  I'll keep them in my pockets.  They last for hours.  Keeping my hands warm seems to help the rest of me.


----------



## KCI (Apr 10, 2008)

We'll be going up to Park City and Salt Lake City after our week at St. George and I've already been told to expect everything from lovely fall weather to snow so I may need the extra stuff up there...will give all possibilities a lot of consideration.  thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 10, 2008)

shagnut said:


> Altho it's been years since I've been there I can still remember the bumbleberry pie served at the Bumbleberry Inn. It's right outside Zion Park. You will love the area!!!  shaggy


That is the greatest pie!! We ate some there, and got another piece to go. Someone I know even bakes bumbleberry pies now. It's a secret where bumbleberries are grown though!


----------



## grest (Apr 11, 2008)

Laurie said:


> That is the greatest pie!! We ate some there, and got another piece to go. Someone I know even bakes bumbleberry pies now. It's a secret where bumbleberries are grown though!



Sounds delish..will be sure to try some!
Connie


----------



## labguides (Apr 11, 2008)

We like Westgate Park City better than the Marriott downtown Park City. Enjoy! Your trip sounds wonderful.  There is so much to see between Vegas and Park City.


----------



## ElaineA (May 23, 2008)

*St George Info*

HI, we've been living in St George for almost 2 years now and love it, even in the summer. Here's a link to Tuacahn http://www.tuacahn.org/ for shows, etc. Besides Le Miz, Big River is also playing I think this fall. Worldmark is nice, we stayed there in 2005 before we moved. If you want some fine dining, try the Cosmopolitan out in Silver Reef (I-15, exit 22 then about 5 miles out into the desert). Imi is a 4 star chef out of Las Vegas and it is a real treat - best in the area. If you want to ask me about any local stuff, just email me.:whoopie:


----------



## grest (May 24, 2008)

sorry...mistake!


----------



## alvin (Jun 7, 2008)

i haven't read the reviews on either property in park city, so i'm not sure how much people highlight this factor, but one thing to keep in mind is where they are located within town.  the westgate is at the canyons, a self contained resort about 10 minutes from main street.  the marriott summit watch is right in downtown at the end of main street.  

i highlight this because october is already pretty quiet in park city, but the canyons will be dead.  my guess is the restaurants at the westgate and the grand summit will be open, but that will probably be about it.   so while the westgate is the nicer (newer) property, you are gonna be in your car to really do anything off property, where as the marriott summit watch is an easy stroll to all the shops and restaurants on main street (and there are a lot of good restaurants!).

but if quiet and seclusion is what you are after, the canyons would be the better choice (and main street is an easy drive, so hitting the restaurants and shops will still be easy).

one place you might want to consider for a day visit while in the area is the sundance resort, about an hour's drive from town.  i've only been there in the summer, but i'd imagine it's gorgeous during the fall foliage.


----------

